# [SOLVED] pc speaker on headless server

## tnt

how to make it work?

no alsa, no sound card.

server beeps normaly during the boot/reboot. (so, pcspeaker works)

beep doesn't make any sound.

echo -e "\a" doesn't make any sound.

echo -e "\007" doesn't make any sound.

any suggestions?

----------

## eccerr0r

I think there's a PCSPKR option in the INPUT section of the kernel config that needs to be enabled to allow beeps.  Not sure if it was moved from there or not...  See if it's enabled?

----------

## tnt

guess this is the option:

```
CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y
```

----------

## r3tep

If you're using the module, make sure, it is not blacklisted.

/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

```
#blacklist usbkbd
```

----------

## tnt

kernel conf says that it should be compiled into the kernel itself (CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y, not CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=m)

but anyways, my /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist.conf blacklists just

```
blacklist evbug

blacklist eth1394
```

and pcspkr is commented

```

# You probably want this to not get the console beep loud on every tab :)

#blacklist pcspkr
```

----------

## eccerr0r

INPUT_PCSPKR ?

Pulling up 'make menuconfig' it looks like it's under device drivers/input/miscellaneous devices/pc speaker support

The other pcspkr_platform is a dependency that probably is defined for x86.  input_pcspkr is what you need.

----------

## tnt

ups...

now I set that option, too.

recompiled kernel, rebooted (with new one installed).

now it works! thx!

----------

